# هل تعتبر اللهجات المغربية عربية؟



## Samih

سلام و نعمة اصدقائي الكرام

كطالب فرنسي, لدي صعوبة في فهم اللهجة المغربية الى حد ما. في هذا الصدد اتسائل عن مدى تقرب تلك اللهجات مع لغة الض . 

مع مودتي


----------



## Masjeen

لست وحدك.. معظم العرب يجدون صعوبة في فهم اللهجة المغربية..


----------



## Samih

Masjeen said:


> لست وحدك.. معظم العرب يجدون صعوبة في فهم اللهجة المغربية..



معك حق, لذالك اتسائل عن مدى عروبة هذه اللهجات


----------



## Masjeen

samih said:


> معك حق, لذالك اتسائل عن مدى عروبة هذه اللهجات



لا.. عربية طبعا.. لكن هذه اللهجة بالذات نائية
مصر مثلا.. لولا أننا منفتحين عليهم ثقافيا لما كنا نفهم منهم كلمة واحدة
في وقت من الأوقات كان ملك السعودية يستخدم مترجم للتحادث مع ملك مصر والسودان فاروق..

الذي أريد أن أقوله.. أن اللهجات تستخدم كلمات خاصة بها.. أحيانا لا نفهمهم
والمغرب عاشوا عزلة عن المشرق العربي من الناحية الثقافية..


----------



## Samih

masjeen said:


> لا.. عربية طبعا.. لكن هذه اللهجة بالذات نائية
> مصر مثلا.. لولا أننا منفتحين عليهم ثقافيا لما كنا نفهم منهم كلمة واحدة
> في وقت من الأوقات كان ملك السعودية يستخدم مترجم للتحادث مع ملك مصر والسودان فاروق..
> 
> الذي أريد أن أقوله.. أن اللهجات تستخدم كلمات خاصة بها.. أحيانا لا نفهمهم
> والمغرب عاشوا عزلة عن المشرق العربي من الناحية الثقافية..




جواب في الصميم يا استاذ مسجين, الرب يباركك.


شكرا اخي


----------



## WadiH

ليس هناك أي مجال للشك في أنها عربية وهي لا تقل عروبة عن اللهجات المشرقية

مسألة الفهم لا علاقة لها بكونها عربية

قد نقول (على سبيل الافتراض) إن العربية نفسها تفرعت إلى لغات منفصلة لكن تبقى هذه اللغات المنفصلة تنتمي إلى عائلة واحدة قد نسميها "اللغات العربية"

كمثال لتقريب الفكرة، أنا لغتي عربية وبالتالي لا أفهم اللغة العبرية، والإسرائيلي لغته عبرية ولا يفهم العربية، فهما لغتان مستقلتان، لكن كلاهما من اللغات السامية

نفس الشي لو قلنا إن المصرية لغة مستقلة عن المغربية فهذا لا ينفي كون كلا اللغتين عربيتين


----------



## إسكندراني

بصراحة مع القليل من الإنكشاف والإحتكاك مع المغربية وجدت فهمها سهل ولا تبعد عن العربية أكثر من لهجة مصر بشيء. فلكل لهجة ما تنفرد به. ومدى صعوبة لهجة عن أخرى يعتمد على الخلفية الشخصية أكثر من أي شيء آخر


----------



## Mahaodeh

اتفق مع اسكندراني، لقد جربت بنفسي، في البدء تظن إنك لا تفهم كلمة ولكن بعد فترة تجد أن المسألة مسألة تعود على اللكنة، خصوصا كثرة التسكين كالبدء بحرف ساكن أو التقاء الساكنين التي نتلافاها في المشرق.


----------



## SweetMonia

لا أعلم, لكن أي شخص يتكلم العربية يستطيع تمييز بعض المفرادات العربية في حديثهم.


----------



## Mwaffaq

طبعا اللهجة المغربية بعيدة جدا عن الفصحى واللهجات المشريقية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم تشكيلها تحت تأثير اللغتين: البربرية والفرنسية. ولكن ليس هناك شك في أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من اللغة العربية. ​


----------



## clevermizo

mwaffaq said:


> طبعا اللهجة المغربية بعيدة جدا عن الفصحى واللهجات المشريقية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم تشكيلها تحت تأثير اللغتين: البربرية والفرنسية. ولكن ليس هناك شك في أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من اللغة العربية. ​



أتفق مع الذي كتبه وادي حنيفة ومها واسكندراني في فوق الصفحة. أظن بأن الاختلافات بين اللهجات المشرقية وبين المغربية مبالغة جدا وخصوصا بالنسبة إلى بعدها من الفصحى وتأثرها من لغات أخرى كالفرنسية أو التمزغت/اللغات "البربرية". إنه ممكن تماما أن نركّب جملا كاملة في أي لهجة مغربية كلماتها أصلها عربي كلها بدون أي شك. انّ الاختلافات التي تصعب الفهم للناطقين المشرقيين هي في الأساس تطورات فونولوجية وفي مصطلحات وعبارات الحياة اليومية التي لم يعتادوها أو لا يستخدموها بعد في المشرق. خاصة التغيرات الفونولوجة - اللكنة في الكلمات ومواقف الحركات وحروف العلة - هي شيء لا ينتظروها المشرقيين أحيانا من عدم الخبرة. نستطيع أن نشرح هذه الاختلافات من جهة التطورات التي نجدها في لغات العالم المتكلمة كلها بشكل طبيعي بدون الإشارة إلى لغات أخرى كانها السبب (بدون برهان واضح).

قد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع في المنتدى العام للّغة العربية وفي نهاية الأمر القرب من اللغة الفصيحة أو البعد عنها يعتمد على الميزة التي تختارها.


----------



## Imad Net

السلام عليكم،
حسب اعتقادي، اللهجات المغاربية (النقية) أقرب إلى العربية من اللهجات المشرقية، خصوصا اللهجتين الجزائرية و التونسية.. لكن لعدّو عوامل، يجد البعض صعوبة في فهمها..


----------



## redx1

*لا يمكننا ان نقول بان اللهجة المغربية هي عربية لانها مزيج كبير بين عدة لغات سارتبها حسب الهيمنة:
1-(الفرنسية (75% من المفردات في اللهجة المغربية هي مفردات فرنسية
2- الاسبانية
3- الامازيغية
4-العربية 
5-البرتغالية
6-الايطالية
7- البرتغالية

السبب في ان اللهجة المغربية غير مفهومة لدى جميع العرب لانها متاترة بشكل كبير جدا باللغة الفرنسية و كما تعلم المشارقة لا يفهمون اللغة الفرنسية و ايضا بالسرعة في الكلا*م


----------



## WadiH

75% من المفردات؟
أظن الرقم مبالغ فيه جداً​


----------



## kamoo

Wadi Hanifa said:


> ليس هناك أي مجال للشك في أنها عربية وهي لا تقل عروبة عن اللهجات المشرقية
> 
> مسألة الفهم لا علاقة لها بكونها عربية



شكرا !!!!
اوافق تماما 

استطيع ان اكتب كتابا طويلا عن هذا الموضوع 

بالصراحة يزعجني كل الموضوع من اصله  لماذا نستطيع ان نسأل هذا السؤال؟  ان اللهجات المغربية عربية: ليس رأي بل هو حق ويمكن تثبيته 


يضحكوني لما ارا الشرقيين يقولون ان معظم الكلمات من اللهجات المغربية من الامازيغية اوالفرنيسا اضحك عندما اقرأ هذا 

اولا هذا ليس صحيح, وثانيا لماذا لديهم الحق في الكلام عن لهحة لا يتكلمونه؟


----------



## chizinist

اللغة هي اللهجة بالجيش وسلاح بحرية 

الفرق بين الشامي واللهجة المغربية هو اكبر مما يفرق بين اللغة الاردو و اللغة الهندية.ترتبط  فكرة "اللغة" رئيسيا بالسياسة والثقافة. حين يعتبر  المغربيون انفسهم غير عرب فإن لهجتهم ستصبح لغة فريدة. لوحظ ذلك في لبنان حيث عدد المفكرين سعوا الزعم ان لهجة لبنان هي لغة فريدة لا ترتبط بالعربية على اسس الراغبة في فصل ثقافة لبنان عن العرب ككل.


----------



## WadiH

chizinist said:


> اللغة هي اللهجة بالجيش وسلاح بحرية
> 
> الفرق بين الشامي واللهجة المغربية هو اكبر مما يفرق بين اللغة الاردو و اللغة الهندية.ترتبط  فكرة "اللغة" رئيسيا بالسياسة والثقافة. حين يعتبر  المغربيون انفسهم غير عرب فإن لهجتهم ستصبح لغة فريدة. لوحظ ذلك في لبنان حيث عدد المفكرين سعوا الزعم ان لهجة لبنان هي لغة فريدة لا ترتبط بالعربية على اسس الراغبة في فصل ثقافة لبنان عن العرب ككل.



وأنا أقدر أن أقول إن لهجتي أخذها أجدادي عن وحش السباقتي الطائر في القرن الخامس الهجري ولا تمت للعربية بصلة
لكن ذلك لا يجعله صحيحاً


----------



## redx1

Wadi Hanifa said:


> 75% من المفردات؟
> أظن الرقم مبالغ فيه جداً​



لا ليس مبالغا بل هاده هي الحقيقة


----------



## إسكندراني

لقد زرت المغرب بفرنسية ضعيفة وفي رأيي أنّ المفردات الأمازيغية والمفردات العربية الغير مستخدمة في المشرق أكثر من المفردات الفرنسية. ودور الفرنسية هو كلغة ثانية أو ثالثة عند الأغلبية، ولا يستخدم مفردات الفرنسية بكثرة إلا الطبقة الأرستقراطية - كما هو الحال في مصر الآن مع الإنجليزية.


----------



## chizinist

Wadi Hanifa said:


> وأنا أقدر أن أقول إن لهجتي أخذها أجدادي عن وحش السباقتي الطائر في القرن الخامس الهجري ولا تمت للعربية بصلة
> لكن ذلك لا يجعله صحيحاً



من الصحيح ان هناك تشابهات هیکیلیة مهمة بين الفصحي واللجهات المختلفة. ولكن  في نهاية الامر, نعم, تحديد "اللغة" يعتمد اساسيا على الادراك الذاتي للشعب الذي يتكلمها. هذا كان الحقيقة طوال التأريخ

السبب الاهم لاعتبار اللهجات المتنوعة كنفس اللغة هو الارتباط الثقافية المستمرة بين كل العرب وخاصة دور الاسلام في الحفاظ على درجة الوحدة الثقافية (واللغوية!) بينهم

انا اعتذر اذا إنحرفت عن الموضوع ولكن هذه النقطة الاهم بالنسبة لي


----------



## Lark-lover

اللهجة المغربية أصلها عربي ولا غبار عليها لكن دخلتها مفردات من لغات أخرى وهذا سبب يجعلها صعبة نوعاً ما


Imad Net said:


> السلام عليكم،
> حسب اعتقادي، اللهجات المغاربية (النقية) أقرب إلى العربية من اللهجات المشرقية، خصوصا اللهجتين الجزائرية و التونسية.. لكن لعدّو عوامل، يجد البعض صعوبة في فهمها..



غير صحيح، وأخالفك الراي ياعماد فكل أحد يدعي أن لهجته هي الأقرب إلى الفصحى وهذا يحتاج إلى دراسة علمية ومعايير عادلة بين اللهجات


----------



## Abdou2011

سلام
أسمحوا لي أن أُبدي رأي بعدم الإتفاق مع الأخ الذي قال أن اللهجة المغربية ليست عربية على اعتبار انها تتكون من مصطلحات أجنبية، لكن البعض نسي أن هذه اللهجة المغربية حروفها مستمدة من الحروف العربية وبالتالي فهي لغة عربية فمثلا عندما نقول : "نتا" بمعنى "أنت" كما ترون اللهجة المغربية لم تستعمل حروفا لاتينية.
أريد أن أشير إلى نقطة أخرى وهي وجود كلمات أجنبية في اللهجة المغربية فهذه مسألة عادية، حتى في اللغات الأخرى كالإنجليزية و الفرنسية تتوفر على كلمات من لغات أخرى.
إذا لا يمكن لنا القول بأن كون الفرنسية أو الانجليزية تتوفران على كلمات مستعملة في كلتيهما ليستا من اصليتين.

وشكراً


----------



## redx1

إسكندراني said:


> لقد زرت المغرب بفرنسية ضعيفة وفي رأيي أنّ المفردات الأمازيغية والمفردات العربية الغير مستخدمة في المشرق أكثر من المفردات الفرنسية. ودور الفرنسية هو كلغة ثانية أو ثالثة عند الأغلبية، ولا يستخدم مفردات الفرنسية بكثرة إلا الطبقة الأرستقراطية - كما هو الحال في مصر الآن مع الإنجليزية.



* لا يا اخي انت مخطئ تماما فاغلب المفردات في اللهجة المغربية هي مفردات فرنسية و هي اللغة التانية (رسميا) "و الاولى علا ارض الواقع " للمغرب بعد العربية و اللغة الاولى في التعليم و الاقتصاد و الاعلام و ميادين اخر
و يتكلمها المغاربة بشكل عادي في الشوارع و غيرها 
و اللغة الفرنسية تحتل مكانة متميزة و قد فرضت سيطرتها علا العربية بالمغرب بحكم ان المغرب بلد فرونكفوني و هو اكبر مدافع عن الفرونكفونية

انا مغربي و اعرف عما اتحدت*


----------



## marocaine

السلام عليكم جميعا

بالنسبة للهجة المغربية 

فمن هو متفقه باللغة العربية يسهل عليه الفهم

بينما عندما نقول انه المغربية خليط من البربرية والفرنسية فهذا خطأ

لانه الفرنسيين ابان الاستعمار اخذوا كلمات هي في الاصل عربية

كلمات ذات اصل عربي موجودة في القاموس الفرنسي والفرنسية او المعجم الفرنسي الذي نعلمه انه متجدد سنويا

في كل سنة تضاف هناك كلمات الى المعجم الفرنسي بالنسبة للهجة المغربية هي مشتقة من الفصحى 

ماعدا بعض الكلمات التي اذا بحثنا فيها جيدا وهي متداولة لدى المغرب والجزائر مثال كلمة هدر

او تكلم فهي كلمة فصحى و اذا بحثنا بدقة في اصول الكلمة فهي مصدرها هدر اي الحصان اصدر صوتا

مثلا وما نحوه واما الامازيغية فليست خليطا هي والفرنسية لتكون اللهجة المغربية والا لكان المغاربة جميعا يتقنون اللهجة الامازيغية

الامازيغية او الابرابرة هم السكان الاوائل للمغرب لكن عندما دخل ادريس الاول للمغرب وبالضبط في مدينة فاس وجعلها عاصمة الادارسة العلمية

ادخل الاسلام للمغرب واللغة العربية ايضا هناك امازيغ يتكلمون العربية وهناك عرب يتكلمون العربية والامازيغية حاليا ليس لانها اللهجة المغربية 

ولكن لان المغرب لهجااات واللهجة المعروفة التي يتداولها عامة المغاربة هي المغربية لكن الامازيغية والشلحة والريفية هي لغات شأنها شأن الفرنسية والانجليزية والاسبانية

باتت الان تدرس في المدارس الابتدائية يتلقنها التلاميذ على اكمل وجه بكل قواعدها وهي معترف بها كثاني لغة للمغرب لانها جزء لا يتجزأ من المغربية سواء بالمغرب او الجزائر

يعني لغة فئة من الناس فيها ثقافة وتقاليد ولهذا يقال ان المغرب بلد الثقافات لانه قد تجد الشعب المصري مثلا مثقف يقولون الشعب المصري مثقف نظرا لوجود اكبر مكتبة هناك

او اقدم مكتبة ولكن العكس صحيح كون المغرب اكثر ثقافة بحيث بامكان المغاربة التكلم واتقان لهجات عدة اولها اللغة العربية الفصحى ثم المصرية والشامية والخليجية 

والمغاربية والصحراوية بالاضافة الى اللغات العالمية فالمغاربة والجزائر يين يجيدون الفرنسية كما هي نطقا جيدا عكس مثلا تونس فاناا اعرف تونسيات يجدن التحدث بها لكن 
اللكنة العامية وليست الفرنسية السليمة كما يتكلم بها معظم سكان الجزائر و المغرب
فالمغاربة الشعب الوحيد الذي يجيد ويفهم عدة لكنات ولغات وهذا يعزو الى نزح أناس ابان الحرب العالمية الاولى والثانية نحو المغرب
من بلاد الشام وايضا الخليج العربي والاردن وفلسطين والعراق 
وبالتالي اللكنة المغربية يمكن القول انها مزيج بين اللكنات العربية اي تجد كلمات شامية اردنية عراقية وكلمات خليجية
مثال نقول نحن للمستشفى سبيطار
هذه كلمة كانت قديما تستخدم بالوسط الاماراتي اي مستشفى وكذا مأخوذة عنها الكلمة الفرنسية أوبيتال مثلا القاف 

هناك من ينطقها بالألف بالمناطق الشمالية كذلك الشأن ببعض الدول العربية والشام كذلك اذا ذهبت للمناطق الشمالية الوسطى

تنطق القاف كما هي سليمة ولا يوجد بلد عربي يحافظ على نطق الحروف كما بالمغرب بالمناطق الشمالية الوسطى

كذلك ننطقها الجاف بالجيم مصري بالمناطق الجنوبية نظرا لقربها من موريطانيا وكذلك يعزو ذلك الى نزوح بعض القبائل للمغرب

كبني هلال الذين جاؤوا للصحراء فتجد اللكنة الصحراوية لا تختلف نطقا ولا كلمات عن اللكنة الخليجية

وبنو هلال زيد الهلالي كانوا بالخليج اعتقد بالسعودية فلكي نتحدث قبلا هل اللهجة المغربية هي في الاصل عربية

بالاول لابد من دراسة اللغة العربية الفصحى لانه نحن ما كنا لنفهم مثلا عن المصرية لانه كلماتها المتداولة حديثا اغلبها قبطي تركي فرعوني والخليجية

نحن لا نقول بالمغرب مثلا خانوم او الست لا نقول نفوخي خشم بوظ تم مثلا حتى النطق نطق سليم لا نقول مو او مش نقول السيدة الا باللواتي لديهن مكانة

عالية او للتمجيد نقول للاللا lalla نقول منخر او انف نيف اي الانف نقول راسي اي الراس نقول الفم نقول ما لا نقول مو او مش 

بالنسبة للسؤال علاش فهي اذا تم تقسيمها سيتضح معناها تماما مثل ليش او ل ايش اي لاجل ماذا ؟ 

وما من لكنة اقرب للعربية مثل المغربية على غرار ما سبق ذكره كامثلة حسنااا

لكن السبب في عدم وضوحها للبعض هو عدم الرغبة او عدم الاحتكاك باللهجة لاننا نتقن المصرية لاحتكاكنا باللكنة

واللغة هي ثقافة و تواصل تواصل في كل شيء الكلمات والنطق والفهم والتقاليد والثقافه وما نحو ذلك 

اسفه للاسترسال في السرد واتمنى الفائدة لكم ولي وشكرا مسبقا على الموضوع

​


----------



## إسكندراني

redx1 said:


> *  اللهجة المغربية هي مفردات فرنسية و هي اللغة التانية (رسميا) *


أخي الكريم ليس للفرنسية صفة رسمية في المغرب مطلقاً، إن شئت توفينا بدليل؟ لكنّي لم أجد إلّا أنّ العربية اللغة الرسمية، وابتداء من 2011 أصبحت الأمازيغية اللغة الرسمية الثانية. لا ثالث لهما. ونواحي طنجة وتطوان لاحظت وجود الإسبانية أكثر من الفرنسية.ـ
أمّا على أرض الواقع فلم أجد صعوبة باستخدام العربية وشعرت أنّ الفرنسية محدودة لطبقة الأرستقراط ورجال الأعمال في الدار البيضاء
فقط نجدها في الدخائل (بعض المفردات) والمكتوبات كحال أي بلد عربي آخر
كما أختلف معكم حتى في موضوع تعلّم الفرنسية لأنّي لم أرى أحداً يتحدّث بالفرنسية دون لكنة عربية ثقيلة لمّا زرت المغرب
لا يتقنها إلّا من يسكن في فرنسا، وكذا حال الأسبانية
كما لم أجد أنّ أحد المغاربة يتقن المصرية ولا حتّى يفهمها إلّا بعض الأخوات اللاتي يتابعن المسلسلات أمّا الرجال أبداً لم نجد واضطررنا لاستخدام الفصحى


----------



## marocaine

بالنسبة للاسبانية  الاكثر اتقانا واستخداما لها

هم اهالي المناطق الشمالية نظرا  لوجود مدينتي سبتة ومليلية السليبتين  المحتلتين  من قبل اسبانيا للان

كما نجد فئة تتقن الانجليزية  نظرا  لكونها لغة تعامل عالمية  وايضا تعامل اغلب الشركات بها  بالاضافة الى اللكنة الريفية 

كما الشان بالنسبة لتطوان والحسيمة وما جاورها,,


وبالدار البيضاء   والرباط والمناطق الوسطى  تجد الفرنسية والانجليزية  حاليا  الامازيغية  قليلا

نظرا لكون بعض الشركات تطلب اتقان  اللغتين اما فرنسي انجليزي  او انجليزي امازيغي

لكن تبقى الفرنسية  اللغة الثالثة بعد العربية ثم الامازيغية  ثو تاتي الانجليزية التي اصبح عليها اقبال اكبر


طيب هناك كلمات مغربية  مثال  ذراري  او شخبار الذراري؟

 شخبار = اي ما اخبار 

و ذراري كلمة  جمع لذرية  والذرية يعني الاولاد وهي مصطلح عربي


مثلا شخبار موالين الدار

شخبار = كيف حال 

موالين  = كلمة جمع لموالي   مواليها اي اهلها  وهي كلمة فصحى  عربية    نقول مثلا  لا يجوز ان تتزوج 

البنت دون  وجود مواليها  وشاهدان  على الزواج  ومواليها  اي ابوها   كما نقول  بالوسط المغربي  موالين الدار  فموالين تعني = أهل

والدار = البيت او المنزل 

هدر =  كنهدر معاك   الكاف =  شأنها شأن الباء بمقتبل  الكلام  بالوسط المصري والعربي 

انا  النون هنا للمتكلم  شأنها شأن الألف بالنطق لدى الاوساط العربية 

هدر = من فعل هدر اي تردد الصوت بحنجرته  او اصدر صوتا 

معاك = اي انت معاك 

فقط


----------



## WadiH

أخي المغربي
لا داعي لسرد كل ذلك أظن الغالبية تعلم أن اللهجة المغربية لهجة عربية مثل غيرها
وإن كانت تأثرت بالفرنسية والأمازيغية فاللهجات المشرقية تأثرت بالإنجليزية والتركية والفارسية والفرنسية بما ذلك لهجة الخليج
والزعم بأن ثلاثة أرباع المفردات المغربية أصلها فرنسي لا يستقيم أبداً مع ما رأيته في لهجتكم بل الكلمات الفرنسية أقل من ذلك بكثير ومثلما ذكر اسنكندراني نسبتها تشبه نسبة الكلمات الإنجليزية في بعض لهجات المشرق
وطبعاً قلة الاحتكاك باللهجة سبب في صعوبة فهمها
لكن تصحيح بسيط، فكما ذكرت في الموضوع الآخر، كلمة هدر المغربية أصلها هذر بالفصحى وليس هدر​


----------



## marocaine

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أخي المغربي
> لا داعي لسرد كل ذلك أظن الغالبية تعلم أن اللهجة المغربية لهجة عربية مثل غيرها
> وإن كانت تأثرت بالفرنسية والأمازيغية فاللهجات المشرقية تأثرت بالإنجليزية والتركية والفارسية والفرنسية بما ذلك لهجة الخليج
> والزعم بأن ثلاثة أرباع المفردات المغربية أصلها فرنسي لا يستقيم أبداً مع ما رأيته في لهجتكم بل الكلمات الفرنسية أقل من ذلك بكثير ومثلما ذكر اسنكندراني نسبتها تشبه نسبة الكلمات الإنجليزية في بعض لهجات المشرق
> وطبعاً قلة الاحتكاك باللهجة سبب في صعوبة فهمها
> لكن تصحيح بسيط، فكما ذكرت في الموضوع الآخر، كلمة هدر المغربية أصلها هذر بالفصحى وليس هدر​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

التاثير ربما جاء ابان الاستعمار لكن هناك كلمات فرنسية وانجليزية اصلها عربي 

لا ننكر ذلك


marocaine = للانثى اما الرجل فنقول marocain
حسنا


----------



## Jawaher

اللهجة المغربية ككل اللهجات تكون صعبة على من يسمعها لاول مرة وهي عربية ولكن توجد بها بعض الكلمات الغير عربية كما هو الشان بالنسبة للهجة الكويتية والاماراتية فهي مليئة بالكلمات الإيرانية والهندية ، والمصرية تحتوي كذلك على كثير من الكلمات التركية والانجليزية والفرنسية ، واللهجة المغربية خليط من اللهجات العربية بسبب الهجرات العربية  من الشام والخليج ومصر والعراق لهذا يصعب فهمها وتجد في اللهجة المغربية اختلاف المفردات حتى بين اقرب العوائل مثلا الملعقة  عاشق (خاشوكة) وارجعي عقبي  وكلمة طابوقة وتعني الضخمة وهذه كلمات خليجية واللائحة طويلة ، ومن له إلمام باللهجات العربية سيلاحظ ذلك ففي الحديث الواحد تجد كلمة من الشام وكلمة من الخليج ومن مصر فيظهر الكلام مبهم وكانه غير عربي . اتمنى ان اكون أفدتكم  بعض الشيء واعتذر عن أسلوبي المتواضع


----------



## hero04dz

اللهجات المغربية أظن أنها تندرج مع اللغة العربية لأن الكثير من كلماتها من اللغة العربية لكن لا يفهمها الا أهل المغرب العربي لأن الكثير من الخليج لا يفهم لغتنا بعكسنا نحن


----------



## Marrakchi ok

سلام
هناك لهجات متعددة في المغرب


----------



## Jawaher

زودتوها وجعلتم اللهجة المغربية ابعد لهجة عن العربية من ليس له إلمام باللهجات العربية الاخرى فلا يحكم عليها ، واللهجة المغربية خليط من اللهجات العربية وتخالطها بعض الكلمات الفرنسية والإسبانية  بسبب الاستعمار وهذا في اغلب المدن الساحلية اما الأمازيغية فهي مستقلة في مناطق عن العربية وتخالطها في مناطق اخرى  . توجد باللهجة المغربية كلمات من الخليج من مصر من اليمن  ومن الشام  فهي غنية بالمفردات العربية التي لا توجد في غيرها من اللهجات الاخرى 
واللهجة الخليجية مليئة بالكلمات الفارسية والهندية والانجليزية


----------



## بوراوي

في البداية اتعذر عن التدخل بعد 4 اشهر الّا انني كنت ابحث عن اسباب مشكلة المشارقة مع اللهجات المغاربية وقد عثرت على هذا و بعد القراءة تبين لي امرين كنت اتصورهم وقد تأكدت منهم وهما بخصوص أغلب المشارقة فليسو كلهم كذالك

الأوّل هو إستعلاءهم علينا (المغاربة) واعتقادهم الملح بأنهم هم أصحاب اللغة العربية و قد أصدروها لنا 

والثاني هو ان المشكل يكمن في أذهانهم وقد إعتقدو أن اللهجات المغاربية ليست مفهومة فهم حتى وان كانو بقليل من الجهد يفهموننا فلن يفهموا لأننهم قرروا كذلك وهذا ماتبين لي عند ماسافرت الى تركيا فيالأتراك المتعلمين يفهمون لهجتنا اما العرب المشارقة عند استماعهم لنا يبدون شيء من التعجب وكأننا كائنات فضائية

فأضفت هذا التعليق لأوضّح لأنني منذ سنتين مهتم بهذا الموضوع
عرقيا: المغاربة يغلب عليهم العرق العربي فليس هم الّ بعرب هاجروا الى شمال افريقيا واختلطوا ببعض السكان المحلين كما فعلو عرب آخرون في الشام و مصر وقد نشرو لغتهم في تلك المنطقة كما فعل عرب اخرون في مصر والشام... ففكرة امتلاك العربية وانها مجرد لغة مصدرة للمغاربة فكرة خاطئة 

اما عن التفاهم والتقارب فسوف اشرح بعض الأشياء وسأقدم بعض الامثلة التي تخص اللهجة التونسية بما انني تونسي... فمن جانب النطق ومخارج الحروف فاللهجات المدن التونسية و بعض الهجات الجزائرية تتضمن ضمن اللهجات القليلة في العالم العربي التي تنطق الحروف كما هي في الفصحى فكل حرف له مخرجه القاف يبقي قاف والثاء يبقى ثاء والذل يبقى ذل والجيم يبقى جيم... هذا توضيح لمن قال ان مخارج حروفنا ليست صحيحة 
اما فيم يخص المصطلحات فإليكم مقارنة بين اللهجة التونسية واللهجة المصرية وعلى النزهاء منكم ان يحكموا
كيف حالك؟: في مصر يقولون: ازّيك؟. و في تونس: لا باس ؟ (بالفصحى: لا بأس؟) أو اشن هي أحوالك (وبسرعة النطق تصبح شنحوالك). في المغرب يقولو اش اخبارك

بخير: في مصر: كويس. في تونس: لا باس. في المغرب: بخير

القنطرة او الجسر: في مصر: كوبري. في المغرب العربي كله: قنطرة

الماء: في مصر: ميه. في تونس: ماء

الكأس: في مصر: كبايه. في تونس: كاس

العجلة: في مصر: كاوتش. في تونس:عجلة

هذا: في مصر: ده. في تونس: هذا

آخر و أخرى: في مصر: تاني و تانية. في تونس: آخر وأخرى

والقائمة طويلة جدا... إضافة الى بعض المصطلحات التي لم تعد تتداول على الالسن المشرقية  حتى أصبحو يتخيلون انها ليست عربية وهاهي بعض الأمثلة:
برشاء: تعني كثير وفي العربية فهي تعني جماعة الناس اي انها تشير الى الكثرة
اطرش: تعني الأصم وفي الفصحى كذلك
حنش: والخليجين يعرفون بأنها تعني الثعبان
خراء: وهو الغائط
نقّز: اي قفز وهي موجودة عند بعض الخليجيين
جمعة: وهي بنفس معنى الاسبوع كما ذكر في الحديث النبوي عن فترة بقاء الدجال بيننا
يَقدُم: وهي يقذم وهو نوع خاص من العض
حلّوف: اسألو الصعايدة عن الحلوف وسيقولو لكم بأنه الخنزير
وقتلي: الوقت الي-> الوقت الذي و تعني عندما
قداش: تقال في الشام وتعني كم
كيفاش: كيف اش وتعني كيف
برتقانة: برتقالة
في بالي: اعرف
كان ماشي في بالي: كنت أتصوّر
غدوة:غدا
عشية:مساء
حومة: وهي الحي
الوطاء: الأسفل كما ذكر الأخ الليبي

والقائمة طويلة وطويلة جدا 

وبعد ان تمعنت في الموضوع باحثا عما يمكن ان يعيق الفهم فوجدت امرين اساسيين وهما من خاصيات اللهجات المغربية كما لكل لهجة خاصياتها (ورغم هذا لم نشتكي من أحدا متهمين اياه بأنه ليس عربي) الخاصية الأولى هي تتالي السواكن فالكلمات وخاصة في المغرب تكاد تفتقد للشكل مما يجعل المتكلم يسرع في كلامه 
الخاصية الثانية هي التحويلات التي تتم على بعض الحروف اذا كانت مواضع خاصة فمثلا إذا اجتمع حرف الزاي والجيم في كلمة واحدة فغالبا ما يتحول الجيم زاي كما في زوز (زوج) بالزاف(بالجزاف) زليز(جليز) منزوس(منجوس في هذا الحال اجتمع السين والجيم) وهذه القاعدة ليست عامة بل هي ظاهرة وجدت في فترة ما و بقيت بعض كالتي ذكرتها في الأعلى تتوارث على الألسن 
ظاهرة أخرى وهي اللام المسكونة تخفى إذا  سبقت تاء كما في عمتلك(عملت لك) قتلك(قلت لك). والظاهرة الأخيرة وهي الهمزة على الالف تخفى فتصبح إشباع كما في لاباس(لا بأس) يستاهل(يستأهل).. هذا إلى جانب اللكنات(نغمة الكلام) التي تتطلب تعود الأذن عليها


----------



## Accent lover

اللهجة المغربية صعبة الفهم لبعض الاسباب التي ذكرها الاخوة سابقاً
اما العربية المكتوبة في دول المغرب، فهي الافضل والاقرب إلى الفصحى مقارنة بباقي الدول العربية .


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Mwaffaq said:


> طبعا اللهجة المغربية بعيدة جدا عن الفصحى واللهجات المشريقية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم تشكيلها تحت تأثير اللغتين: البربرية والفرنسية. ولكن ليس هناك شك في أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من اللغة العربية. ​



اللهجة المغربية ليست بعيدة عن الفصحى وعن اللهجات المشرقية.. لو كانت كذلك لما تعلّم مغاربة الأربعينيات من القرن الماضي اللهجة المصرية فقط من خلال مشاهدة الأفلام السينمائية مع العلم أن غالبيتهم العظمى كانت من الأميين



Mwaffaq said:


> طبعا اللهجة المغربية بعيدة جدا عن الفصحى واللهجات المشريقية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه تم تشكيلها تحت تأثير اللغتين: البربرية والفرنسية. ولكن ليس هناك شك في أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من اللغة العربية. ​


النظرية القائلة بأنّ اللهجة المغربية مشكّلة من البربرية (الأمازيغية) والفرنسية نظرية غير صحيحة بالمرّة ولا يقبلها عقل سليم.. ومن وجد في نفسه القدرة على إثباثها فليتفضّل



redx1 said:


> *لا يمكننا ان نقول بان اللهجة المغربية هي عربية لانها مزيج كبير بين عدة لغات سارتبها حسب الهيمنة:
> 1-(الفرنسية (75% من المفردات في اللهجة المغربية هي مفردات فرنسية
> 2- الاسبانية
> 3- الامازيغية
> 4-العربية
> 5-البرتغالية
> 6-الايطالية
> 7- البرتغالية
> 
> السبب في ان اللهجة المغربية غير مفهومة لدى جميع العرب لانها متاترة بشكل كبير جدا باللغة الفرنسية و كما تعلم المشارقة لا يفهمون اللغة الفرنسية و ايضا بالسرعة في الكلا*م



لو كان هذا الكلام صحيحا لكان من السهل على الفرنسيين أن يفهموا اللهجة المغربية وعلى المغاربة أن يفهموا اللغة الفرنسية دون أن يتعلموها في المدارس.. سأعيد كتابة هذا التعليق باللهجة المغربية.. وليحاول أصحاب نظرية المزيج أن يعثروا فيه على الفرنسية والإسبانية والأمازيغية والبرتغالية والإيطالية والمريخية.. التعليق باللهجة المغربية: كون كان هاذ الكلام صحيح كون راه الفرنسويين كيفهموا اللهجة المغربية والمغاربة كيفهموا اللغة الفرنسية بلاما يتعلّموها ف المدرسة.. غنعاود كتابة هاذ التعليق باللهجة المغربية.. ويحاولوا اصحاب نظرية المزيج يلقاوا فيها الفرنسية والإسبانية والأمازيغية والبرتغالية والإيطالية والمرّيخية



redx1 said:


> * لا يا اخي انت مخطئ تماما فاغلب المفردات في اللهجة المغربية هي مفردات فرنسية و هي اللغة التانية (رسميا) "و الاولى علا ارض الواقع " للمغرب بعد العربية و اللغة الاولى في التعليم و الاقتصاد و الاعلام و ميادين اخر
> و يتكلمها المغاربة بشكل عادي في الشوارع و غيرها
> و اللغة الفرنسية تحتل مكانة متميزة و قد فرضت سيطرتها علا العربية بالمغرب بحكم ان المغرب بلد فرونكفوني و هو اكبر مدافع عن الفرونكفونية
> 
> انا مغربي و اعرف عما اتحدت*



وأنا أيضا مغربي وأعرف عمّا أتحدّث.. وأنا فوق ذلك أستاذ لغة فرنسية.. وهذا يمكّنني من الحكم على مستوى التلاميذ المغاربة في اللغة الفرنسية.. مستوى التلاميذ المغاربة في الفرنسية ضعيف جدّا.. وإذا رأيت ورقة الإمتحان لتلميذ مغربي بعد التصحيح ستجد أنّ اللون الأحمر يغلب على اللون الأزرق.. أخطاء بالجملة: مفرداتية، إملائية، صرفية، وتركيبية.. أمّا مثقنوا اللغة الفرنسية فهم أبناء الطبقة الميسورة وبعض أبناء الطبقة الوسطى الذين يتعلّمون في مدارس خاصة وفي أغلب الأحيان تابعة للبعثات الفرنسية.. وتلك المدارس تهتمّ بالفرنسية أكثر بكثير من العربية


----------



## بوراوي

خويا جواد أنصحك بأن لا تخوض النقاش مع هؤلاء لأنّه بكل بساطة قلة احترام تجاه المغاربة وكما نقول الحديث مع الي مايفهمكش ينقّص من الاعمار ... ارجو ان لا يحذف ردّي هذا


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أشكرك على النصيحة أخي بوراوي.. ولكن لا أستطيع أن أمنع نفسي من الرد على ما أراه رأيا خاطئا.. وأنا على علم تامّ بأن الناس نادراً ما يقتنعوا بخطئ نظريّاتهم.. الذي يهمّني هو أن أقدّم وجهة نظري للشخص الذي سيأتي إلى هنا باحثا عن إجابات والذي قد يتبنّى النظرية التي أعتبرها خاطئة فقط لأنه لم يجد سواها


----------



## jawad-dawdi

*الردُّ على من قالَ بأنَّ قواعدَ اللهجةِ المغربيةِ قواعدُ أمازيغية*
​ للأمازيغِ نظريةٌ تقولُ بأنَّ اللهجةَ المغربيةَ خليطٌ منَ العربيةِ والفرنسيةِ والأمازيغية.. تقولُ النظريةُ بأنَّ مصطلحاتِ اللهجةِ المغربيةِ نصفُها عربيٌّ ونصفُها فرنسيّ بينما قواعدُها أمازيغية.. فيما يلي ستجدونَ مقارنةً بينَ العربيةِ الفصحى واللهجةِ المغربيةِ.. وموضوعُ المقارنةِ: المبتدأُ والخبر.. وسترونَ بأنفسِكم كم هي خاطئةٌ تلكَ النظريةُ الأمازيغية. وحتّى تكونَ القراءةُ من دونِ أخطاء.. سأعتمدُ على التشكيل.. ولكن ليسَ على التشكيلِ التامّ.. إنما على تشكيلٍ مختصرٌ.. ابتكرتُهُ ليؤدّيَ نفسَ المهمّةِ التي يؤديها التشكيلُ التامّ.. ولكن بجهدٍ أقلّ. قواعدُ التشكيلِ المختصر
·      عدمُ شكلِ أداةِ التعريفِ (ال).. لأنَّ قواعدَ قراءتِها معروفة؛
·      عدمُ وضعِ الشدّةِ على الحرفِ الذي يلي (ال).. لأنها لا تكون إلا على الحرفِ الشمسيِّ.. فمعرفةُ ما إذا كانَ الحرفُ شمسيًّا أم قمريًّا كافية؛
·      عدمُ شكلِ الحرفِ الذي يسبِقُ التاءَ المربوطة.. لأنّهُ دائمًا مفتوح؛
·      عدمُ شكلِ الهمزةِ في بدايةِ الكلمةِ إلاّ إذا كانت مضمومة.. فوجودُها فوقَ الألفِ يعني أنّها مفتوحة ووجودُها تحتَه يعني أنّها مكسورة؛
·      عدمُ شكلِ الهمزةِ في وسطِ الكلمةِ.. إلاّ في بعضِ الحالاتِ التي تستوجبُ ذلك.. لأنَّ قواعدَ كتابةِ الهمزةِ تُغني عن ذلك؛
·      عدمُ شكلِ الحروفِ الممدودةِ بالألفِ والواوِ والياء.. لأنَّ الممدودةَ بالألفِ تكونُ مفتوحة والممدودةَ بالواوِ تكونُ مضمومة والممدودةَ بالياءِ تكونُ مكسورة؛
·      عدمُ وضعِ السكونِ على الحرفِ الساكنِ إلاّ في بعضِ الحالاتِ التي تستوجبُ ذلك؛
·      وضعُ سكونٍ وكسرتينِ على الحرفِ الشبهِ ساكن أو كسرتينِ فقط إذا كانَ مشدّدًا.. الحرفُ الشبهُ ساكن هوَ حرفٌ لا يُنطقُ ساكنًا تمامًا ولا متحرّكًا بالحركاتِ المعروفةِ في الفصحى.. وهذهِ أمثلةٌ على كيفيةِ نطقِهِ مأخوذةٌ منَ اللغةِ الإنگليزية: بّرِزِدٍْنت، رانسٍْم، سِستٍْم، لويٍْلتي، مِستيريٍْس ​*المبتدأ والخبر*​*أشكال المبتدإ والخبر*
المبتدأ إسم ظاهر: القَمَرُ مُضيءٌ = القَمَر مضَوّي
المبتدأ ضمير منفصل: التِلميذُ مُهَذَّبٌ = التِلميذ مأذٍّبْ
المبتدأ ضمير منفصل: أنتَ مُجـتَهِدٌ = انتَ مُجـتَهِد
المبتدأ مصدر مؤوّل: أن تَصوموا خَـيرٌ لَكُم = تصوموا احسٍْن ليكُم
المبتدأ إسم مرفوع وقد يجرّ بالباء الزائدة: بِـحَسبِكَ مِئةُ دِرهَم = بَرَكَة عليك مـيةْ دٍْرهٍْم.. (أدغِم هاء مية في دال دٍْرهٍْم)
المبتدأ إسم مرفوع وقد يجرّ بمن الزائدة: هَل مِن دِرهَمٍ عِندَك؟ = واش عَندٍْك شي دٍْرهٍْم؟
المبتدأ إسم مرفوع وقد يجرّ بربّ: رُبَّ أُمِّـيٍّ أوعى مِن مُتَعَلِّم = تٍْـقدَر تٍْـلقى أُمِّـي اوعى مٍْن قاري
الخبر إسم مفرد: الـمَدينةُ جَميلةٌ = لٍْـمدينة زْوينة
الخبر جملة إسمية: الـمُهَرِّجُ حِذاءُهُ كَبيرٌ = لٍْكلون صُـبّاطُه كبير.. (لا تقرأ هاءَ صُـبّاطُه)
الخبر جملة فعلية: الـمَطَرُ يَهطُلُ = الشتا كَتصٍْبّ
الخبر شبه جملة من الجار والمجرور: عِزّةُ الـمَرإ في صَونِ كَرامَتِه / نِـيٍّْـةْ لٍْعمى ف عُكّازُه.. (إقرأ تاء نِيّةْ كما لو كانت مبسوطة ولا تقرأ هاء عُكّازُه)
الخبر شبه جملة من الجار والمجرور: الكَرَمُ مِن شِيَمِ العَرَب {هَذِهِ الجُملَةٌ مُماثِلَةٌ في التَركيب لِلجُملةِ التالِية:} الزيادة من راس لٍْحمَق.. (أدغِم نونَ مِن في راءِ راس)
الخبر شبه جملة من الجار والمجرور: الناسُ في السّوق = النّاس فٍْ السّوق
الخبر شبه جملة من الظرف: الكِتابُ فَوقَ الطّاوِلة = لٍْكتاب فُوق الطابلة
الخبر شبه جملة من الظرف: التِلميذُ خَلفَ الباب = التِلميذ ورا الباب
*حالات وجوب تقديم المبتدأ***
إذا تساوى المبتدأ والخبر في التعريف وأمكن أن يكون كلّ منهما مبتدأ: كِتابـي جَليسي {هَذِهِ الجُملَةٌ مُماثِلَةٌ في التَركيب لِلجُملةِ التالِية:} عَينـي ميزانـي
إذا كان الخبر جملة فعلية فاعلها ضمير مستتر يعود على المبتدأ: التِلميذُ يَسـتَعِدُّ لِلإمتِحان = التِلميذ كَيوٍْجّد للٍْمتِحان.. (أدغِمْ لامَ الجَرِّ في لامِ تَعْريفِ لٍْمْتِحانْ)
إذا كان المبتدأ محصور في الخبر: إنَّما العِلمُ نورٌ = العِلم راه نور
إذا كان المبتدأ من الألفاظ التي لها الصدارة كـ (أسماء الشرط) و (الإستفهام) و (ما التعجّبية) و (كم الخبرية) و (ضمير الشأن) و (المقترن بلام الإبتداء) و (الموصول الذي اقترن خبره بالفاء): إذا دَخَلتَ الـمَسجِدَ فَاخلَع نَعلَيك = إيلا دخَلتِ لٍْلجّامٍْع حَيٍّد صُبّاطٍْك.. (يُعتَبَرُ الجيمُ في بَعضِ الكَلِماتِ في اللَهجَةِ الـمَغرِبِية حَرفًا شَمسِيًّا.. والـجّامٍْع مِن بَينِ تِلكَ الكَلِمات)؛ ما أجـمَلَها = مٍْ زّينها؛ كَم لَيلةٍ قَضَاها الـمَريضُ مُستَيقِظًا = اشحال مٍْن ليلة دٍْوٍّزها لٍْمريض فايٍْق.. (أدغِم نونَ مٍْن في لامِ ليلة)؛ لَأنتَ كَريم = انتَ كَريم
*حالات وجوب تقديم الخبر***
إذا كان الخبر من الألفاظ التي لها الصدارة كأسماء الشرط والإستفهام: أينَ خالِد؟ = فين خاليد؟
إذا كان الخبر محصورا في المبتدإ بإلا أو إنّما: ما في الـجَهلِ إلا الشَقاوة {هَذِهِ الجُملَةٌ مُماثِلَةٌ في التَركيب لِلجُملةِ التالِية:} ما ف راسُه غي البودالي.. (لا تَقرأ هاءَ راسُه)
إذا كان المبتدأ نكرة محضة لا مُسوّغ للإبتداء بها إلا تقديم الخبر سواء كان ظرفا أو جارّا ومجرورا: عِندَكَ عَقلٌ = عَندٍْك عقَل
إذا اشتمل المبتدأ على ضمير يعود على جزء من الخبر: في الدارِ أصحابُها = فٍْ الدار مّاليها
*مطابقة الخبر للمبتدأ***
المبتدأ والخبر مفردان مذكّران: الوَلَدُ صَغيرٌ = الوٍْلد صغير
المبتدأ والخبر مفردان مؤنّثان: البِنْتُ صَغيرةٌ = البٍْـنت صغيرة
المبتدأ والخبر جمعان مذكّران: الأولادُ صِغارٌ = لٍْولاد صغار
المبتدأ والخبر جمعان مؤنّثان: البَناتُ صَغيراتٌ = لٍْـبنات صغيرات (أو صغار)ن​ن


----------



## garudamon11

هذه نسبة مبالغ بها جداً, لا أعتقد أن اللهجة المغربية يمكنها أن تحتوي على حتى 10% كلمات من أصل فرنسي.
السبب في عدم قدرة العرب الشرقيين على فهم العرب الغربيين هو بسبب تطور اللهجات العربية المختلفة عبر القرون, فمثلاً اللهجة العراقية التي أتكلمها لا يمكن أن يفهمها شخص من مصر مثلاً لم يتعرض إلى اللهجة العراقية من قبل, السبب هو أن طريقة اللفظ تختلف كثيراً حتى لو كانت الغالبية العظمى من الكلمات هي إما ذات أصل عربي أو عربية كما هي و لكن لا تلفظ كما هي في العربية الفصحى, فمثلاً لو قلت جملة طويلة باللهجة العراقية التي أتحدثها يومياً قد لا يفهمها الشخص الذي ذكرته سالفاً كلياً, و لكن لو كتبتها بشكل منظم فإنه سيستطيع أن يفهم معظمها إن لم يفهمها كلها.... و كما ذُكر مسبقاً فإن اللهجة المصرية مفهومة بشكل جيد في العالم العربي بسبب كونها تستعمل بشكل واسع في الإعلام و الميديا, و كذلك اللهجتان السورية و اللبنانية.​


----------



## Jawaher

موجه للاخت marocaine
لا نقول في المغرب مو ومش ولكن نقول ماشي مثل ماشي معقول هاد الشي 
اعجبني تعليقك


----------

